
Reddit now use their API to track everything you do on their website - cJ0th
https://old.reddit.com/r/stopadvertising/comments/87d1sq/psa_reddit_has_enhanced_their_tracking_they_now/
======
cJ0th
The linked post is already a month old. Here is some more recent info posted
less than 24 hours ago

[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/8fjpse/redditcom_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/8fjpse/redditcom_posts_obfuscated_data_to_its_root_domain/)

~~~
detaro
That seems to be a better thread, with more analysis of what's going on and
why that might be interesting.

